# When I scroll with the mouse wheel, the web page keeps jumping back and forth.



## neillh

I have a very basic mouse and it's developed an annoying problem. Whenever I am scrolling down a webpage with the mouse wheel, the page jumps backwards, to the previous page, or sometimes forwards.

I was filling in a form online earlier and I lost all the data I had entered becuse of this. Very annoying!

Help much appreciated.

Cheers,

Neillh


----------



## deleted122510

Is your mouse optical or ball-trap?


----------



## neillh

It's an optical mouse. The problem has only developed recently.


----------



## deleted122510

Do you have happen to have a laptop with a mouse pad, because I remember a while back I had the same problem and later found out my wrist was touching the mouse pad the same time I was using mouse, interfering and causing trouble for me!

You could try, TouchFreeze[1], of course that's for typing, but it might work. Got nothing to lose, now do we?

[1] http://download-free.programas-grat...?id_programa=9377&download-Touch-Freeze-1.0.2


----------



## neillh

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, actually I have a desktop. Should I still try TouchFreeze?


----------



## deleted122510

No, TouchFreeze is for typing related matters, I just read their FAQs.

What happens when you leave the mouse perfectly still?


----------



## neillh

Not sure, it seems to be just when i scroll.


----------



## deleted122510

Dang, too bad I didn't have a video.

Have you blown into the bottom of the mouse or cleaned it lately, because sometimes that could affect it.


----------



## neillh

Yes I gave it and the keyboard a through clean the other day.


----------



## deleted122510

Yeah, "keyboard" - what about the mouse? Or was that a typo?


----------



## neillh

Oh sorry, yes I cleaned the mouse the other day, just wiped it with a duster.


----------



## deleted122510

I know that some versions of FF and even Google Chrome have a bug where when you have "smooth scrolling" check or anything else where it's located at (so any of the other general options) will causes errors or what you're experiencing.

Do you by chance have any mouse shortcuts setup?


----------



## neillh

How do I check about the mouse shortcuts?


----------



## deleted122510

This is how you check for smooth scrolling










As for mouse gentures, that was only for Opera, and other Browsers. I'm not sure if FF has those.


----------



## deleted122510

I'd just go ahead and un-check all of the following:

* Use Auto scrolling
* Use Smooth scrolling


----------



## neillh

Ah, of course, I have unchecked them both and see how that goes. Thanks!

I have to go out but I will see if the problem persists later. If not i'll mark the thread as solved!


----------



## deleted122510

Okay, Thank you.

Have a good one.


----------



## dai

if it is still a problem reinstall your mouse drivers


----------



## neillh

Hmmm still happening. This is such a cheapo ,usb mouse I have, no brand name. I don't remeber having to install any drivers. Just plugged it in. Could that be the problem?


----------



## deleted122510

Yes, drivers are needed. If you give me the full name of the mouse and your computer I'll try and pick you a driver up from Google.


----------



## neillh

Thanks a lot it's a ARGOS OPTICAL MOUSE MODEL: AM-3055U

Argos is a UK wholsale retailer.


----------



## deleted122510

I need to know what kind of computer you're running also.


----------



## neillh

I have a custom built desktop. Motherboard : 2Core1333DVI-2.66G
Bus Clock: 333 megahertz. 2.67 gigahertz Intel Core Duo. Geforce 8600GT silent graphics card. 2gig ddr2 memory. 180GIG hard drive. Windows XP SERVICE PACK 2


----------



## deleted122510

When does the bouncing around occur? Does it mainly happen in your browser?

LOL - I thought this was a new thread, please forgive me I've been up two days straight.


----------



## neillh

No worries, it's only when I use browser and I predominately use Firefox.


----------



## deleted122510

Have you tried enabling "Keyboard Legacy USB" (or something like that) in BIOS?


----------



## neillh

No, I'll try that.

It was already enabled as it happens. Usually the jumping occurs when I scroll quickly down the page with the mouse wheel.


----------



## deleted122510

I'm sure I've tried suggesting this before but have you tried thoroughly cleaning it?


----------



## neillh

Tried the cleaning, makes no difference. It's a problem I can live with, but can be annoying. Maybe I should just get a new mouse.


----------



## deleted122510

Wait, I you haven't tried any other mice? 0_o


----------



## neillh

No, this is the only mouse I have.


----------



## dai

see if one of your friends has a logitech or ms mouse they are not using


----------



## neillh

Yes, I will check with some friends.


----------



## Zenshai

Double post sorry.


----------



## Zenshai

Im having the exact same problem with a generic HP ball mouse connected through a KVM switch to the ps2 port. It's using a generic MS Driver (version 5.1.2600.0)

The problem occurs only if you scroll fast, up or down doesn't seem to matter. 

I've been googling this problem for about an hour and it seems to come up quite a lot. Of course people are posting about on browser specific forums (probably because they use only 1 browser) and thus, aren't getting any solutions. I've confirmed the same behavior in FF3 and IE6.

Also, I've read some reports about this happening on Linux too (Ubuntu i believe). 

I know driver reinstall or a new mouse would probably fix it, I'm just really intrigued at this point and want to figure how/why this happens.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## arun2404

i was also having the same problem. i just unscrewed the mouse (it had only one screw) dipped some cotton in vcd cleaning fluid, gripped that cotton lightly on one end of the scroll wheel (where it actually fits) and with the help of other hand scrolled the wheel several times ( as i am OCD patient I scrolled it for half an hour) and the problem finally resolved.


----------

